# Garmin GPX to Google Maps?



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone able to get gpx files from Garmin Connect to Google Maps? I can get a file to transfer but end up with several Google Earth pages, each containing a small part of the ride. I would like the entire ride on the same page.
Anyone able to do this?

Thanks,


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*GPS Visualizer*

GPS Visualizer - online file format converter. If it says the file is too big open it in Topofusion, right click and select simplify track.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*Garmin to Google*

Hey Steve,

Should it come out of Visualizer as a gpx or a kml? Have you tried going straight from Garmin to Topofusion, then to Google?

Thanks,


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Or just use the utility that that website is using:

GPSBabel: convert, upload, download data from GPS and Map programs

Pick your output as kml.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

When you're looking at your activity in Garmin Connect, just hit the "Export" button and select "Google Earth". This will give you the .kml file you want


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Like this?*

Like this?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Exactly!! How done? Connect ----> ? -----> ? -----> Google Maps


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*More stuff*

I've added a few things.
Open gpx file in Topofusion, right click, simplify, save as kml file. Import kml file into your Google map. Add things to it. Time to start experimenting, just as I did.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help. Just got my 800 the day before leaving (Garmin ran out of them as the $100 rebate deadline approached. Had to wait 3 weeks.) Still trying to learn what it can do.

Have reformatted over 100 pages on my site recently. Cleaned up many glitches that occurred months ago when I widened the page format.

Still have 100 more to fix.

Again, thanks for checking into this for me.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*800 hints*



[email protected] said:


> Just got my 800...


I did not know you got the 800. Here are some hints setting it up. Let me know when you get close to Tahoe.


----------

